# Sulfur head?



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

Hey guys, this was sold to me as a sulfur head, but whats weird is he doesn't have any sulfur on his head lol. He has started to color up beautifully, he had no color when i got him. I was looking around and he almost resembles a Spilonatus Tanzania, but he has less blue...but then he's not done coloring so who knows, I'm happy as long as he's a male lol. What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Definitely looks like a Sulphurhead.

Be patient, the sulphur forehead comes last with that fist. My two males got their sulphur coloration at around 7-8".


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

Cool, thanks. Does he look healthy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

The eye appears a little large but that could just be because he's a juvenile. How big is he?


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

he's about 4.5-5" his other eye is about the same size, he was about 3.5 inches when i got him and they were pretty big then too, Do you think he's just growing into his eyes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

booba5 said:


> he's about 4.5-5" his other eye is about the same size, he was about 3.5 inches when i got him and they were pretty big then too, Do you think he's just growing into his eyes?


Well when I got mine I got them at 5-6" so I have no idea if they have large eyes when they're smaller or not.

Anyway just give him a few more months and you'll start seeing color on the forehead. It may be a year though until the blaze is 100% full.

~Ed


----------

